# Previsão sazonal - Outono 2007



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 10:53)

Já ia uma previsão para o Outono de 2007 ou não?


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2007 às 14:36)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Boa ideia.

Estive a dar uma olhadela no tópico das previsões do Verão, e houve um ou outro que acertaram.

Toca a participar, só quem põe a sua previsão é que tem o direito de depois criticar o IM se este falhar


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*



Vince disse:


> Boa ideia.
> 
> Estive a dar uma olhadela no tópico das previsões do Verão, e houve um ou outro que acertaram.
> 
> Toca a participar, só quem põe a sua previsão é que tem o direito de depois criticar o IM se este falhar


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 15:14)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Bem, posso começar. Primeiro não vou recorrer a grandes detalhes técnicos pois nestas coisas muitas vezes falham  Não nos esqueçamos que estamos a fazer previsões sasonais.

Eu, pessoalmente, penso que este Outono irá ser menos chuvoso que o de 2006, prometendo muito de início (falo durante a 2ª e 3ª semanas de Setembro e deixando depois um sabor a pouco quando entrarmos em Outubro. Muito se fala em fluxo tropical mas eu penso que este Outono não iremos registar nenhum fenómeno deste género no nosso país, primeiro porque segundo parece as tempestades tropicais têm sido muito poucas e depois porque as águas ao largo de Portugal estão mais frias não permitindo a aproximação com sucesso deste tipo de fenómenos.

Atenção para a partir da 2ª quinzena de Novembro, onde penso iremos registar precipitações bastante elevadas. De resto Outubro será um mês chuvoso q.b. (volta de 150mm em Lisboa). O frio começará a notar-se a partir de meio de Outubro (mais cedo que em 2007) e teremos anomalias negativas durante o mês de Novembro.

É claro que isto é uma previsão pessoal e posso estar muito enganado.

Saudações meteopt a todos!


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2007 às 22:11)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Eu previsões não me atrevo a fazer. Aquilo que desejo para o Outono é que passe rápido e que venha o Inverno...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Ago 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Nem mais! Brigantia! No Inverno eu fugo para Tras os Montes!


----------



## João Soares (23 Ago 2007 às 22:36)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Para o Outono deve chover muito la pra fim de Outubro e po inicio de Novembro.... mas que estivesse frescote


----------



## RMira (23 Ago 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Se calhar poderia haver um bonus para quem mais se aproximasse nas previsões


----------



## filipept (23 Ago 2007 às 23:12)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Aqui vai uma ajuda para a previsão 




> Probable Temperature Deviations from Average 1961-90
> from June to November 2007 at Berlin in Kelvin:
> 
> Jun Jul Aug Sep Okt Nov
> ...



fonte: http://www.climaprog.de/website0706009.htm


----------



## Fil (24 Ago 2007 às 17:46)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Para o próximo outono achoque podemos ter duas certezas, será mais frio e menos chuvoso que o outono do ano passado. Eu de previsões a longo alcance pouco ou nada percebo, só mesmo fazendo wishcasting. 

Uma instituição que faz este tipo de previsões é o MetOffice, esta é para o trimestre Set-Out-Nov:

Temperatura






Parece que está com muitas dúvidas pois coloca a maior parte da Europa a branco.

Precipitação


----------



## Portin (24 Ago 2007 às 19:33)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*



Fil disse:


> Para o próximo outono achoque podemos ter duas certezas, será mais frio e menos chuvoso que o outono do ano passado.




Hm, mas a previsão do MetOffice não é a de nos dar um Outono mais quente ou na média? Ou essa é só a tua opinião? É que o mapa que reproduziste mostra o contrário.


----------



## Minho (24 Ago 2007 às 21:55)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Como este tipo de previsões não é o meu forte vou arriscar a minha previsão com 1% de fiabilidade 

Eu cá aponto para um Outono em termos de precipitação na média ou ligeiramente abaixo. Quanto a temperaturas conto com aparecimento de geadas bastante cedo (princípios de Novembro). Neve não conto com grande neve durante Outono.

E já está! É fácil!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Como tenho uma bola de cristal a minha previsão para o Outono será a seguinte: será um Outono mais frio do que no ano passado em média menos -1ºC do que no ano passado , quanto à precipitação teremos precipitações intensas no mês de Novembro e neve no final do mês, mas no total será na média ou superior à média no sul do país, e para o Inverno a bola indica tudo branco 

se acertar vou fazer concorrência ao professor Bambo:lol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Ago 2007 às 23:01)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Ok! Vou também arriscar!
Cá para mim, o Outono terá temperaturas ligeiramente acima da média sobretudo nas temperaturas mínimas, iremos ter bons dias de praia até Outubro! Quanto à precipitação penso que será um Outono seco ao início, corrigindo ao longo dos meses de Novembro e Dezembro... Neve... Hummm, pouca coisa, quiça algo na Serra da Estrela em cotas elevadas em dias de transição entre os frentes e o AA...
Para ser sincero, já nem consigo imaginar um Inverno como os de antigamente, parece-me uma coisa impossível e irreal!


----------



## Costa (25 Ago 2007 às 00:39)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Aposto num Outono a começar só lá para inicio de Novembro... é que o verão só vai começar em Setembro e vai-se arrastar por Outubro.


----------



## Fil (25 Ago 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*



Portin disse:


> Hm, mas a previsão do MetOffice não é a de nos dar um Outono mais quente ou na média? Ou essa é só a tua opinião? É que o mapa que reproduziste mostra o contrário.



Sim o MetOffice mostra isso, que há mais probabilidades de o outono ser ligeiramente acima da média. Mas a minha opinião foi em relação ao outono do ano passado, que foi o 3º mais quente desde que existem observações regulares (1930).


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Ago 2007 às 03:15)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

bem..já agora também arrisco.....com base em anos anteriores eu diria...

mês de Outubro chuvoso...muito ou pouco logo se verá...mas pela tendência dos ultimos 6/7 anos...é que este mês a precipitação seja sempre superior à média...e como consequência disso....também deverá ser um pouco mais quente..sobretudo as minimas...

já Novembro e Dezembro....aposto em meses frios e secos....visto que raramente temos dois outonos chuvosos seguidos...e como o ano passado foi bastante chuvoso......

se acertar...vou falar com Anthimio de Azevedo para meter uma cunha por mim no IM...


----------



## bluejay (26 Ago 2007 às 12:05)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Eu cá acho que vamos continuar com as mesma tendência. Um outono seco e frio.


----------



## Hoobit (26 Ago 2007 às 12:13)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

Na minha opinião o Verão vai começar agora 

Depois o Outono virá tipo mais para Novembro e deverá ser frio e com pouca chuva


----------



## squidward (26 Ago 2007 às 16:40)

*Re: Previsão para o Outono*

penso que será um outono como o de 2004, frio e com pouca chuva.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 13:01)

Segundo o CFS/CPC/NOAA teriamos um mês de Outubro e de Dezembro mais chuvoso do que a média, e um Novembro normal. 
A nivel de temperaturas, praticamente na média em todo o Outono.












CFS Forecast of Seasonal Climate Anomalies for Sep 2007 to May 2008


----------



## RMira (29 Ago 2007 às 13:16)

Um Dezembro mais chuvoso e ao mesmo tempo mais frio poderia ser bom 

Vamos ver...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2007 às 13:13)

Boas tardes ... tenho estado a acompanhar nos últimos meses do CFS/CPC/NOAA e parece-me que isto é quase á vontade do "freguês" em termos de precipitação para este Outono...
No inicio das condições iniciais apresentam tempo seco para todo o Outono e Inverno, e depois para o final das condições iniciais já mostram o Outono mais chuvoso que o normal !!

Mensal:





3 Meses: 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images/euPrecSeaNorm.gif


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2007 às 13:14)

A imagem da precipitação para a Europa a 3 meses:


----------



## Aurélio (3 Set 2007 às 13:25)

Em termos de previsão sazonal ... tomando em conta com aquilo que acontece a maior parte dos anos com excepção de 2001, julgo que teremos um tempo de Verão até ao meio de Outubro no Sul do País!!
 Em termos de precipitação creio que Outubro vai ser mais/menos normal no Norte e seco no sul do país.
 Novembro creio que deverá ser o mes mais chuvoso deste Outono, mas sem atingir os valores do ano passado...
 Dezembro será mais chuvoso a Norte e mais seco a sul....

Isto tomando em atenção o clima que se costuma ter interagindo com a tendencia das previsões sazonais !!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2007 às 15:42)

*Prognóstico para o mes de Outubro !!*

Boas ... estamos quase no final de Setembro!!
O verão está a acabar ... e o Outono vem aí ..
Por isso gostava que de acordo com as previsões e os conhecimentos de cada um ... prespectivassemos um panorama/previsão com base em modelos e a dita sabedoria popular para o mes de Outubro!!
Se desejarem também podem prespectivar o próprio Outono..
Julgo que será um tema interessante e que mexe com a sabedoria e opinião de cada um ... 

PS: Peço desculpa se alojei este tópico no sitio errado ... pois estava entre a Meterologia e o Seguimento e acabou por ficar aqui !!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2007 às 15:46)

*Re: Prognóstico para o mes de Outubro !!*

Já agora posso começar eu ....
De acordo com as previsões a 15 dias e tomando em atenção as previsões sazonais que tenho vindo a acompanhar, julgo que este mês de Outubro será mais seco do que é habitual ... talvez havendo mais instabilidade lá mais para o final do mês ...
Mas pelo que tenho visto analisando os modelos dos ultimos dias ... diria que a atmosfera começa a ficar bastante mais instável!!
Pelo que tenho acompanhado ... e espero não passar por mentiroso ...Novembro poderá ser novamente muito parecido com o ano passado e já agora Dezembro ...
Ou seja os modelos neste momento estão muito parecidos com o ano passado !!


----------



## Brigantia (25 Set 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: Prognóstico para o mes de Outubro !!*



Aurélio disse:


> Pelo que tenho acompanhado ... e espero não passar por mentiroso ...Novembro poderá ser novamente muito parecido com o ano passado e já agora Dezembro ...
> Ou seja os modelos neste momento estão muito parecidos com o ano passado !!



Só espero que Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março sejam totalmente diferentes


----------



## CidadeNeve (29 Set 2007 às 17:33)

Previsões... Se querer funcionar, quero que se mantenha este comportamento e a temperatura continue baixinha... Quem sabe se la para Novembro começamos a ver o que o ano passado foi raridade: neve, frio, etc... A que santo é que se reza para isso? lol


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2007 às 03:51)

Olá a todos

Para hoje temos esta situação de superfície, típica de outono/inverno:






A minha experiência muito empírica diz-me que podemos ter um outono chuvoso

A ver vamos.


----------



## CidadeNeve (4 Out 2007 às 16:54)

Ola a todos!

E previsão de neve, para kuando? outono? inverno? nunca? . eu aposto em meados de novembro! apostas disponíveis na betanwin!  

P.S. alguem me sabe dizer onde posso ver os registos de ocorrencia de neve no continente (para ver knd é k ha probabilidade de nevar é real)?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Minho (4 Out 2007 às 21:35)

CidadeNeve disse:


> Ola a todos!
> 
> E previsão de neve, para kuando? outono? inverno? nunca? . eu aposto em meados de novembro! apostas disponíveis na betanwin!
> 
> ...



Neve... depende muito da região. Se estivermos a falar da Serra da Estrela é perfeitamente normal que faça aparição durante no final deste mês... Já em termos de localidades a 1000 metros não é costume nevar em Outubro. Da minha experiência a neve costuma visitar-nos na segunda quinzena de Novembro... vamos ver se este ano é mais um para desilusão ou não


----------

